# Craftsman Sb410 No pullcord Tension



## Kalverra (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all,

So I ended up accidentally hitting a branch today with my snowblower and I got it all cleaned out and now the pull cord has zero tension when attempting to start it back up. Any idea what could have caused this and the most common things I should be checking first?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I do not know what hitting a branch would have to do with your recoil tension, unless you did some serious damage internally to your engine?

There are tabs/fingers that spread out when you pull on the starter cord that engage the engine. This pull card should be coiled in its special casing under spring tension for it to recoil upon engine starting … as well as recoiling for another pull start.

Does the electric start fire up the machine?


----------



## Kalverra (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah, the electric start works just fine.


I have no idea why hitting a branch would have caused it, hence the extreme confusion when it did that to me and while I'm decent with small engines, this is the first snowblower I've ever owned.


I'll have to take some stuff apart to see if I can unstuck the tabs then, but I'm paranoid that if the electric start goes out then I'll be sitting with a giant paperweight and a half cleared driveway


----------

